# couple things



## Pete (Mar 11, 2012)

here, a first blooming of a Paph. Lady Isabel. size of flowers and flower count for a first blooming= good potential!







_Paph. mastersianum_






_Paph. hennisianum var. album_






a lovely, extremely compact (mini ?) species from the appletonianum complex.
_Paph. appletonianum var. hainanense_







and here two pictures of two different forms of _Paph. hirsutissimum_. the larger, browner flower to the left is labeled as _Paph. hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum_ and the other one is the more commonly seen _Paph. hirsutissimum var. esquirolei_


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so jealous, Pete -- that is a great mastersianum!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2012)

Pete said:


> a lovely, extremely compact (mini ?) species from the appletonianum complex.
> _Paph. appletonianum var. hainanense_




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! :sob:
Gimme, gimme, gimme!!


----------



## emydura (Mar 11, 2012)

The masterianum and hainianense are both stunning. Five flowers is pretty impressive for a first flowering Lady Isabel. It took me numerous flowerings just to get four.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2012)

That Lady Isabel looks like a really good one...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2012)

That's funny Pete because Paph. hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum has always been reported as a muted or miniature form of Paph. hirsutissimum.
Really nice Lady I and love the color on your mastersianum. Is that a delenatii opening in the background?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely flowers, all of them.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 11, 2012)

gteat lady isabel. love the dorsal colouring of the masterianum


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 11, 2012)

All excellent I can't really choose a favourite -I keep changing my mind!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful! I thought chiwuanum/var chiwuanum has smooth edges to the petals with little or no ruffling on the petal edges..


----------



## Stone (Mar 12, 2012)

Very beautiful alba henn. hain. and mast.


----------



## keithrs (Mar 12, 2012)

You grow some great plants!!!


----------



## Pete (Mar 12, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> That's funny Pete because Paph. hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum has always been reported as a muted or miniature form of Paph. hirsutissimum.
> Really nice Lady I and love the color on your mastersianum. Is that a delenatii opening in the background?



ya plenty delenatiis going now. albinos, tipos and vinicolors. march seems to be their month, here at least. i have two other hirsutissimums also; one is labeled var. sukhakul and looks intermediate of these two, if not slightly closer to the chiwuanum, and theres another labeled var. nagalan which is a region in India I believe, and that has yet to bloom but is a vigorous grower.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice stuff, Pete. That Lady Isabel looks great already.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2012)

Very cool Pete!! Can you get us a foliage pic of the mastersinaum?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the hainanense. In fact I just ordered a flask of this. I do have a question though. Does hainanense have paler colours than its cousin appletonianum or it depends on an individual clone?


----------



## fbrem (Mar 12, 2012)

I love mastersianum and the hybrids I've seen made with it, I've heard it to be a difficult one to grow though, good job


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2012)

Outsdtanding!


----------



## Pete (Mar 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I like the hainanense. In fact I just ordered a flask of this. I do have a question though. Does hainanense have paler colours than its cousin appletonianum or it depends on an individual clone?



it probly depends on the clone mostly, but i think that is true to a degree. most of the other appletonianums ive seen are more highly colored

and ya, rick, ill get a pic for you


----------



## Pete (Mar 13, 2012)

hows this rick?




i have a hard time growing this species. it produces new roots and growths and blooms regularly. but seems to be extra susceptible to pests and pathogens and has yet to give me viable seed. it was bred by Terry Root.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow

Looks like a big plant. I've pretty much lost my original plants, but the seedlings from them are going like gangbusters.

For me this species is responding very well to basket culture and K-lite fertilizing. I haven't had any pest problems, so maybe the leaves are too tough for the mealies to get through.


----------

